
Ask HN: Fast way to earn money (in a difficult situation)? - krispen
Dear HN,<p>(throwaway because I&#x27;m a regular)<p>I&#x27;m ashamed to say that I recently lost £1,500 (approx $2,300) as a result of very poor life choices. It&#x27;s money I can&#x27;t afford to lose and bills that I need to pay will catch up with me in 2-4 weeks.<p>I have a full-time job with long and varying hours, and so real-life moonlighting isn&#x27;t really an option. I can just about scrape by without ever earning much of the money back, so I don&#x27;t need to sell my things (yet) or take on any debt. But still, I don&#x27;t earn nearly enough to stop such a large amount of money from making me feel depressed about the situation, as well as needing to live extremely frugally for another few months.<p>I am thinking of what to do to make some of this back. I did low-skilled article writing a few years back in high-school to make money, and so I am thinking of looking into that again... But these days I&#x27;m more skilled and have some limited web-dev experience as well as being a somewhat experienced iOS developer.<p>And thus, the lovely HN, I ask what the most in-trend way is of making extra cash on the side? I haven&#x27;t freelanced in a long time, but would appreciate if you people know of decent small-scale freelancing sites I could try, or indeed any other methods of making supplementary income on the side, relatively quickly (next month or so).<p>I don&#x27;t mind putting in some hours to make myself and situation a bit better...<p>Thanks!
======
simonswords82
Selling your stuff really is the only way to make fast cash. If you're not
willing to sell your things, then it's going to be your time you need to sell
unfortunately and you don't have much of that.

Also [https://www.reddit.com/r/beermoney](https://www.reddit.com/r/beermoney)

------
JSeymourATL
Here are some odd-ball, low-skilled ideas for making cash on the side from Dan
Miller > [http://www.48days.com/wp-
content/uploads/free_documents/48bu...](http://www.48days.com/wp-
content/uploads/free_documents/48businessideas.pdf)

